# Call of Duty 2 DVD-ROM Single Player not working



## Kroke_Monster (Apr 18, 2017)

I have recently got the DVD-ROM version of Call of Duty 2. After I had installed it fully I tried to run the game and it said to do so using administrative privileges (run as administrator) so I did except for nothing would happen the game wouldn't even run or open or anything, it's as if It ran for 2 seconds (Popped up in task manager) and then stopped without a error message of any type just ended.
So I started the Multiplayer which is dead just to see if it worked and it did fully to my surprise; it has the option to launch the game in single player from the multiplayer game so I tried it. The multiplayer ended as expected and then nothing launched and nothing happened and nothing showed up on task manager either so the program didn't even run; I then uninstalled it and re-installed it and the exact same issue keeps occurring. So I can't play single player at all. Please help, much appreciated any efforts given. I'm also new to this site so if there is anything needed just say and I will give the information necessary to fix the issue. Thank you.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF,
I don't know if the COD 2 DVD should be installed in Steam 
but try these fixes in here 

https://steamcommunity.com/app/2630/discussions/0/541907867759776854/

hope that helps you


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Another by product of a security patch: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...ndows-10/9f2b5c59-f687-4463-ace8-0fea38aaacdb


----------

